# Lenovo T60 laptop: PXE-05 error on booting



## monlaurya (Feb 18, 2005)

Windows XP

I've been getting, on booting:

Initializing Intel Boot Agent GE 1.2.24
PXE-05: The LAN adapter donfiguration is corrupted or has not been initialized. The Boot Agentcannot continue.


Then , 2 beeps and:

ERROR
Expansion ROM not initialized - PCI on Motherboard
Bus:00, Device: 00, Function:00

Press <ESC> to continue


So I press escape and we go off on our merry way. Sometimes I can get online through the hard ethernet connection and sometimes I can't. Unfortunately I'm trying to upgrade my wireless router at home and I can't get a hard line connection to my cable modem in order to do the upgrade.


I've looked around online and seem to have found a solution from a different tech support group, but it's a solution that worked in January of 2007. It suggests going to Intel and downloading ProBoot, then making a bootable CD to reset the adapter. Is this still a vaild fix?


thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd enter the BIOS configuration on the laptop and disable the LAN boot capability, problem solved. :smile:


----------



## monlaurya (Feb 18, 2005)

nope, didn't work - unless I did something wrong, which is always possible...!

I disabled, in both the start up and network bios settings, the "pci-lan" choice. All the other choices had no reference to LAN.

I still get the error message. ???
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps it's time to contact Lenovo. Without seeing the machine, it's hard to know exactly what options are available. You should be able to disable boot from LAN in the BIOS.


----------



## nophone (Sep 19, 2013)

I created an account to post the solution to this problem. 

First of all, many of the solutions out there refer you to a program called BootUtil, which is a flash utility for Intel based network cards. 

You may have tried flashing the firmware and found that it was not allowed: That is because you cannot flash an ON BOARD card. The guides you found about flashing with this utility were referring to add-in nic cards. 

That being said, many people post links to intels BootUtil program, then the program gets updated and the link gets broken, so I will say this... google it. If you can't find this program using google... the rest of the solution is going to feel like a nightmare. 

*1: short instructions - *
create a bootable dos disk (cd/usb/whatever) and put the BootUtil in a directory on this disk. 
Then boot to the disk and navigate to BootUtil and type "BootUtil", you should get report of all of the nic cards on your pc... in this case there should be only 1. If that is the case, then proceed. 
Type "BootUtil -all -DEFCFG" and reboot your computer
Problem Solved

*2: Long instructions*

Download the file PREBoot.exe (compressed file containing BootUtil) from the Intel(R) website using the link 

below. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19186&lang=eng


The Intel® Ethernet Flash Firmware Utility (BootUtil) is a utility that can be used to program the PCI option ROM 

on the flash memory of supported Intel PCI and PCI-Express-based network adapters, and to update configurations. 

BootUtil.exe replaces existing utilities and provides the functionality of the older IBAUTIL, ISCSIUTL, LANUTIL, 

and FLAUTIL. BootUtil supports all the adapters supported by the previous utilities.

Perform the following steps to reset the configuration of the Boot Agent. 

1. The following operation requires use of a DOS-bootable floppy disk containing an executable file of the 

BootUtil.EXE utility. If you do not have a floppy disk drive, You can boot your machine with a DOS bootable CD and 

them launch BootUtil.EXE E directly from your HDD or CD. 
BootUtil.EXE must in a location where it can be run in DOS. If you dont know how to do this then as a techie!!!

2. create a DOS bootable FDD or CD, boot your computer to a DOS prompt with the PREboot.exe file on the FDD or CD.

CAUTION: The next several steps require that your computer be booted only to DOS, and not from a Windows "DOS 

box". These steps cannot be performed from a DOS Command Prompt window or using a DOS task within Windows . this must be performed at startup!!!!

NOTE: Remember to alter the startup sequence in BIOS to ensure that the machine will boot from FDD or CD, 

alternatively press F12 and manually choose your boot device. 

3. Navigate to the folder where you have "BootUtil" contained (by using the change directory command -> cd _filepath_
Once you have successfully navigated to the folder where you have BootUtil type the following into the command prompt

*At the command prompt type "BootUtil -DEFCFG"
Alternatively you may be required to type "BootUtil -nic=1 -DEFCFG" 
Alternatively you may choose to type "BootUtil -ALL -DEFCFG * 
without the "quotes"
*This Resets Configuration and Control words in the EEPROM to default settings. Specifically, word 30h in the 
*
Reboot your computer and your error should be gone. 

Additionally, you will now be able to PXE boot. 

EEPROM is set to 0100h and word 31h is set to 4000h. The checksum in the EEPROM is updated to account for these 

new values. No other words in the EEPROM are modified. 

Problem solved.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to TSF, *nophone*!


nophone said:


> I created an account to post the solution to this problem.


Thanks very much for taking the time to sign up to submit the fix :thumb:

My guess is that the OP has either fixed this by now, or sold the notebook on as the topic is rather old. I hope it helps others though.


----------

